# "The Wolfman" rips off "Twilight"



## Riley (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.latinoreview.com/news/open-letter-to-universal-your-wolfman-ripped-off-twilight-9247

I bet Bram Stoker ripped off Twilight, too.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

-epic facepalm-


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 21, 2010)

Ah, Twitards. So much fun to torment.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 21, 2010)

Please tell me this is a joke.


----------



## torachi (Feb 21, 2010)

Its a joke. It has to be.


----------



## Zerulu (Feb 21, 2010)

"How can a werewolf be killed with a silver bullet?"

djljfl;fdsfsf

That is the best sentence.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 21, 2010)

Zerulu said:


> "How can a werewolf be killed with a silver bullet?"
> 
> djljfl;fdsfsf
> 
> That is the best sentence.


 That might be the best sentence, but the best part of the letter was her asking which one was the better werewolf.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 21, 2010)

Ahahahahahaha....I can't stop laughing. This is gold.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2010)

There are no words to describe how much fail that person is. >.>


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 21, 2010)

Ahahahahahaha....I can't stop laughing. This is gold. I wonder if this Patterson person is the same twat that from...I've got to go do some snooping now.

Damn it..I'm pretty certain the chick used to be one of those crazies on Youtube.


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 21, 2010)

Because there couldn't have been a Wolfman film until now. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0034398/

Oooooooooh nooooooooo, never ever.

EDIT: This is obviously a time paradox caused by the Large Hadron Collider!!!!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Ahahahahahaha....I can't stop laughing. This is gold. I wonder if this Patterson person is the same twat that from...I've got to go do some snooping now.
> 
> Damn it..I'm pretty certain the chick used to be one of those crazies on Youtube.



Might be.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 21, 2010)

This fan girl obviously doesn't know this movie is actually a remake of the original *The Wolf Man*.

Dumb bitch.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 21, 2010)

...

Please... tell me dat bitch be troll'n. 

Please. 

I need some reason not to want to destroy the human race.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

eh Twilight needed someone to blow them XDD


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 21, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> Please... tell me dat bitch be troll'n.
> 
> ...


This.

And why are you copying Rakuen?


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Most epic lulz I've had in a while. She can't even spell "opinion right" XP


----------



## Morroke (Feb 22, 2010)

I kinda want to turn her into an amputee.

Kinda.


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

Morroke said:


> I kinda want to turn her into an amputee.
> 
> Kinda.



I'm assuming her head is what's going :V


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 22, 2010)

this should be in the you laugh you lose thing, i think most people would lose. wow, i was laughing the whole time i read this.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 22, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Please tell me this is a joke.



It better be... this movie is a remake of the classic, with Lon Chaney, Jr.


----------



## Molotov (Feb 22, 2010)

Damn...we need to change some things before we piss off some other [fans].


----------



## selkie (Feb 22, 2010)

yeah man also fuck nosferatu


----------



## Riley (Feb 22, 2010)

How could she have gone that long in her life without ever hearing about werewolves in the first place?  I figured they were one of the more noteworthy mythological creatures.  I just refuse to believe that much stupidity exists in a single form.


----------



## slorrel (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow......just wow.....*facepalm*.....


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 22, 2010)

Arg... I need a drink after this epic fail.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 22, 2010)

FFS humanity.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 22, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> How could she have gone that long in her life without ever hearing about werewolves in the first place?  I figured they were one of the more noteworthy mythological creatures.  I just refuse to believe that much stupidity exists in a single form.



^ This occurred to me as well. Werewolves are so part of the culture that it's hard to imagine not having heard of them. It's one of those things you don't even remember where you learned it, you just know. Werewolves change on the full moon and are killed by silver bullets, zombies eat brains and are killed by decapitation, vampires suck blood and are killed by holy objects and wooden stakes. 

I'm not sure how anyone avoids learning these things...


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 22, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ^ This occurred to me as well. Werewolves are so part of the culture that it's hard to imagine not having heard of them. It's one of those things you don't even remember where you learned it, you just know. Werewolves change on the full moon and are killed by silver bullets, zombies eat brains and are killed by decapitation, vampires suck blood and are killed by holy objects and wooden stakes.
> 
> I'm not sure how anyone avoids learning these things...


 
Unless she has heard of them, but was never interested in reading/watching werewolf stuff until it hit the mainstream with Twatlight, and became "popular" among her peers.


----------



## slorrel (Feb 22, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Unless she has heard of them, but was never interested in reading/watching werewolf stuff until it hit the mainstream with Twatlight, and became "popular" among her peers.


 
Yeah, but even with that, she'd have been famalur with them before Twilight.
You know, I'd love to see her reaction to "interview with a Vanpire", or Dracula!


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 22, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Yeah, but even with that, she'd have been famalur with them before Twilight.
> You know, I'd love to see her reaction to "interview with a Vanpire", or Dracula!


 
Ya, but she wouldn't have read the lore, or watched any movies so she wouldn't have known about any weaknesses they have or anything. I just can't wait till this whole fad is over.

Lol, I can see it now. "How can a vampire be killed by sunlight? The sun is supposed to make them sparkle like fairies!!!!"


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 22, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Ya, but she wouldn't have read the lore, or watched any movies so she wouldn't have known about any weaknesses they have or anything. I just can't wait till this whole fad is over.
> 
> Lol, I can see it now. "How can a vampire be killed by sunlight? The sun is supposed to make them sparkle like fairies!!!!"



She still would have to know about the lore... it's like, unavoidable. Everything references vampires and werewolves. Harry Potter 3 had a werewolf even and every kid in the world has probably dressed up like Dracula at some point. 

Not to mention the fact that "silver bullet" has become widely used as a way of referring to something very powerful/precise.

EDIT: Also, God help me if Twilight is to vampires what Romero* was to zombies. I would have to kill myself as many twitards as possible then. "Vampires can't stand sunlight? What? Oh, you must be talking about that old obscure crap. Heh, nerd." 


>.<

*I have nothing against Romero or his movies, in fact they are some of my favorites. The comparison was merely because his works define what we commonly think of as "zombies."


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 22, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> How could she have gone that long in her life without ever hearing about werewolves in the first place?  I figured they were one of the more noteworthy mythological creatures.  I just refuse to believe that much stupidity exists in a single form.



Sadly, it is possible


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 22, 2010)

epic quote from comments:



> And people wonder why other countries want to blow us up.


----------



## Riley (Feb 22, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> She still would have to know about the lore... it's like, unavoidable. Everything references vampires and werewolves. Harry Potter 3 had a werewolf even and every kid in the world has probably dressed up like Dracula at some point.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that "silver bullet" has become widely used as a way of referring to something very powerful/precise.
> 
> ...



Yeah, knowledge of the basic werewolf lore is just something you absorb.  Same with vampires, which makes me wonder how Meyer missed it all.  

And I have experience with the Romero comparison; a chick in one of my classes started reading Interview With a Vampire after reading Twilight and got turned off it because it was "so violent." 

Anyone read The Saga of the Noble Dead?  Classic fantasy mixed with solid vampire horror.


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow.  I almost wish they had posted her email address.  She needs to be set straight.


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

My stomach hurts... I think i'm going to go kill myself with a wood chipper...


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> My stomach hurts... I think i'm going to go kill myself with a wood chipper...



Don't forget to douse yourself in gasoline and light yourself on fire, first.


----------



## IggyB (Feb 24, 2010)

Hmmm, I think someone might be trollin', but honestly, with Twitards anything is possible...


----------



## Charlie (Feb 24, 2010)

" Everyone knows that Stephenie Meyer created werewolves, and now you hacks have been exposed!"

Apparently Stephani Meyer "invented" the werewolf


----------



## Ratte (Feb 24, 2010)

haha, that is amazing


----------



## slorrel (Feb 24, 2010)

Charlie said:


> " *Everyone knows that Stephenie Meyer created werewolves*, and now you hacks have been exposed!"
> 
> Apparently Stephani Meyer "invented" the werewolf


 
Yeah....seems everyone knows something she apperently doesn't! lol


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 24, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> Wow.  I almost wish they had posted her email address.  She needs to be set straight.



Meh. If they straight up posted it, she'd get thousands of E-mails and just ignore it. 

I just wish _I _had her E-mail. 

"On the behalf of the human race, I regret to inform you that you are no longer welcome on the planet Earth..."


----------



## slorrel (Feb 24, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Meh. If they straight up posted it, she'd get thousands of E-mails and just ignore it.
> 
> I just wish _I _had her E-mail.
> 
> *"On the behalf of the human race, I regret to inform you that you are no longer welcome on the planet Earth...*"


 
Lol! Simply try to prasuade her, for the sake of humanity, not to have kids!


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 24, 2010)

AHAHA! XD oh my god that made my day^^


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 24, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Meh. If they straight up posted it, she'd get thousands of E-mails and just ignore it.
> 
> I just wish _I _had her E-mail.
> 
> "*On the behalf of the human race, I regret to inform you that you are no longer welcome on the planet Earth*..."


 
Lol, but for real though, she needs to stop existing, along with her hero Stephanie Meyer.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 24, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Lol, but for real though, she needs to stop existing, along with her hero Stephanie Meyer.



I require a time machine and a coat hanger.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 24, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I require a time machine and a coat hanger.


 
I can't seem to find my Delorean, but I have plenty of coat hangers you can use.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 24, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> I can't seem to find my Delorean, but I have plenty of coat hangers you can use.



Hmmm...


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 24, 2010)

Quite the dilemma...


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 24, 2010)

We need MacGyver.


----------

